# Casta, Theron, Gisele, Irina Sheik, Scarlett, Paltrow, Kurylenko - other celebs 20x



## pienpi (26 Apr. 2009)

Laetitia Casta @ L'Orèal ads x1


 

Charlize Theron @ J'adore ads x1


 

Gisele Bundchen @ Calzedonia ads x2


 

 

Gwyneth Paltrow @ Elle Italy 5/2009 x1


 

Irina Sheik @ Guess ads + Intimissimi ads x2


 

 

Katie Holmes @ MiuMiu ads x1


 

Olga Kurylenko @ Fox Italy 5/2009 x1


 

Scarlett Johansson @ D & G ads x2


 

 

Tori Praver @ SiSi ads x1


 




Elisabetta Canalis @ Hollywood ads x1


 

Flavia Padovan ads x1


 

Lucilla Agosti x1


 

Max & Co ads x1


 

Michela Coppa @ Keys ads x1


 

Tezenis ads x1


 

Serena Autieri @ Cannella ads x1


 

Verdissima ads x1


----------



## General (26 Apr. 2009)

schön für deine Pics


----------



## Tokko (26 Apr. 2009)

Beautiful Scans.:thumbup:

Thank for sharing pienpi.


----------



## astrosfan (27 Apr. 2009)

Woah, nice ads :thumbup:
thx for sharing


----------



## Jone (9 Juli 2012)

Tolle Zusammenstellung. Danke dafür


----------



## katerkarlo (9 Feb. 2013)

Danke für die netten Bilder.


----------

